# converting dst to dsg



## mchance624 (Feb 27, 2009)

Is there any way to convert a dst file that I have on a USB disk to dsg file so that I can make changes to image?


----------



## wcatembroidery (Jun 20, 2009)

To my knowledge there is no way to convert a dst to a dsg file. I have tried several times with no luck. If there is a way I too would like to know how to do the file conversion.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Good question, I will have to ask about this when we go to the SWF training for EO Design. EO says it has a function where it can take stitch blocks and create shapes out of them but I've never figured out how to use it.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

There is no way.. I accidently exported a design to a dst before saving it as a dsg.. and you can't go back you must have a dsg (intial design) in order to reverse the dst (final design)


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

just curious...what digitizing software uses dsq as the native file?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I use Embroidery Office 9.. I need to save as a dsg file than export to a dst file. If I export before I save as I will lose the ability to make changes


----------



## wcatembroidery (Jun 20, 2009)

I also use Embroidery Office 9 and have not found a way to modify a dst file. I use an SWF E series machine and was wondering if anyone knows a way to modify on the embroidery machine itself (example: resize a dst file). If I try on digitizing software I get an error message and the program freezes.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

you can not modify a dst.file.. that is your final file.. you must save a dsg file in order to make changes.. think of dsg (as the design file) you will have two files for your designs.. one dsg and one dst you use the dst on the machine and you use the dsg on the computer.. there is no need to open up a dst file on your computer only the dsg file


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I think the later model embroidery machines have the ability to resize the output, to a certain degree of course. Our Pulse uses PXF as the native file, but it can open a DST file, and save again as a PXF. Of course, the outlines are already lost, but if I recall correctly, there's a "convert stitches to outline" command, so that after doing so, you could edit the outlines and apply the stiches again. Then, save as PXF, then output as DST again.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

wcatembroidery said:


> I also use Embroidery Office 9 and have not found a way to modify a dst file. I use an SWF E series machine and was wondering if anyone knows a way to modify on the embroidery machine itself (example: resize a dst file). If I try on digitizing software I get an error message and the program freezes.


You can resize a DST file using EO 9, I will have to go down into the shop and play with the software and post back how to do it later.

On the machine itself, hit the SETTINGS button, then BASIC SETTINGS. X Scale will change the height, Y SCALE will change the width. If you change both of them to 90 for example, you will sew the design at 90% of the original size.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

1) Select the design to be resized: click on the Select All Stitches button on the Stitch Editing Ribbon.

2) Click on the Change Size button on the Stitch Editing Ribbon. ( I think you can also right click on the design and there is a resample or scale option?)

3) Change vertical or horizontal as needed and hit OK.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks..Tfalk I will try that next time.. I was told my swf there was no changing a dst file.. but where theres a will theres a way..


----------



## wcatembroidery (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you to all. I just resized some files on my SWF machine by changing the x and y values (dropping the percentage of original file). This works great and appears to show no signs of problems with design or stitch density, etc..


----------



## designsbycrisS (Aug 13, 2009)

We have had successful resizes on dst files in the Sierra program as long as you don't go too much larger. Try using the x and y values and small percentages at first.


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

Just signed up tonight, so you probably don't need this anymore, but if the need ever comes up again, you can already do changes to a DST with the stitch processor built in your Sierra software. Or, in Edit II and higher, you can select the DST (all or part of it) >> right-click >> Convert >> To Wireframe.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

SierraSupport said:


> Just signed up tonight, so you probably don't need this anymore, but if the need ever comes up again, you can already do changes to a DST with the stitch processor built in your Sierra software. Or, in Edit II and higher, you can select the DST (all or part of it) >> right-click >> Convert >> To Wireframe.


Yep, I think it's similar to the "convert to outline" in Pulse.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> Yep, I think it's similar to the "convert to outline" in Pulse.


 Yes. You can either convert just a section or a whole design. There is also the stitch processing that leaves the expanded file and compensates without totally converting into a "wireframe" or outline file.

Ian


----------

